# My new iwagumi



## zariio (28 Jun 2014)




----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2014)

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## zariio (29 Jun 2014)

Aquarium size is 60/45/31


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Jun 2014)

Fantastic layout. Looks great. Any more info on your setup or planting choice?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (4 Jul 2014)

simly beautiful !


----------



## zariio (7 Jul 2014)

Lighting 3x24w T5
Filtration _Eheim 2073
CO2 1Kg pressurised _Dupla
_Substrate _Aqua Soil-Amazonia
Plants maybe Hemianthus callitrichoides 

DIY steel lily pipe


----------



## James O (7 Jul 2014)

Oh dose pipes soooo saxy 

Tell up more!!  The stand and top bit (now what's that called?) look like more of your hi spec DIY


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2014)

What happened to this one??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> Oh dose pipes soooo saxy
> 
> Tell up more!!  The stand and top bit (now what's that called?) look like more of your hi spec DIY



The 'lid' by any chance?


----------



## Edvet (4 Aug 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> The 'lid' by any chance?


----------



## Deano3 (5 Aug 2014)

Wow great I would love steel lilly pipes they look excellent any info would be great


----------



## zariio (6 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys! 

The lid of the tank is wooden. Lighting is 3 x 24 watts. Everything is handmade.
Lighting is divided into two rounds.


----------



## Omegatron (6 Aug 2014)

Looks nice, though if it would be my layout i would bank it up more, less soil in the front and more in the back. Seems a bit to flat for my taste.

love those DIY pipes!

keep us updated!


----------



## zariio (12 Sep 2014)

10 weeks


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (14 Sep 2014)

liking it  !


----------



## zariio (15 Sep 2014)




----------



## ADA (15 Sep 2014)

Looks great, where do you live? I'm stealing your stainless pipes


----------



## zariio (16 Sep 2014)

I live in Bulgaria.


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Sep 2014)

Very nice - do you have any more info on the lid, on how it was made? I've often thought about making one for my TMC signature as the mrs hates the light spread from the open top - I'm just not sure how you would make it to stop condensation running down the outside of the glass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarcher1390 (16 Sep 2014)

zariio said:


> I live in Bulgaria.



ooo interesting my gf from Bulgaria and when i visit her family ask me what i do for a living its very hard to explain I'm a aquascaper/fishkeeper. Is it popular over there? from what i gather not very.

Regards Jonny

ps your tank looks great


----------



## REDSTEVEO (16 Sep 2014)

Less is more...simple..

DIY Lily Pipes my a$$...

Although could do with a small bunch of Alternanthera Reineckii (mini) either at the back or in the middle to the right between the two rocks...


----------



## Deano3 (16 Sep 2014)

Great looking tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Sep 2014)

Hi Zariio, Simply Stunning scape  Love the steel pipes


----------



## zariio (16 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys 
I'm glad you like my tank.Cover is wooden.I've worked alone.To avoid water condensation aquarium with glass cover.


----------



## zariio (26 Sep 2014)

So it seems my tank now.


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Sep 2014)

This is the nicest Iwagumi I've seen for a long time


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2014)

Superb


----------



## zariio (2 Nov 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi Zariio,
Superb photos. Little shrimp islands in a sea of green


----------



## Omegatron (2 Nov 2014)

Looks fantastic! Did you edit the photo colour a bit because the colors are so nice. Really stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zariio (2 Nov 2014)

Thanks guys.
I tinkered with the contrast of images.


----------



## Omegatron (2 Nov 2014)

zariio said:


> Thanks guys.
> I tinkered with the contrast of images.



Thanks for telling. Because mine is growing really well but doesnt have those vibrant colors so i would have wonderd what i could do better 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zariio (2 Nov 2014)

Shoot with canon 5D and 50 / 2.5 .
Auto contrast in Photoshop and crop


----------



## zariio (2 Dec 2014)

Final shot


----------



## Jsxx (2 Dec 2014)

What light you use for photos?


----------



## zariio (2 Dec 2014)

The lighting of the cover+one rear


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2014)

Lovely image of a very well executed scape, top job mate.


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Dec 2014)

This asks for a small video......


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (3 Dec 2014)

I absolutely like the minimalistic consept of this aquascape!  Congratulations!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2014)

All i can say is Stunning


----------



## zariio (7 Dec 2014)

Another angle


----------



## brancaman (8 Dec 2014)

Great job, well done.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2014)

Love the angle shot


----------



## zariio (21 Dec 2014)

Black predator


----------



## zariio (11 Jan 2015)




----------



## Robert H. Tavera (12 Jan 2015)

Hc or micranthemum montecarlo?


----------



## zariio (15 Jan 2015)

Hc


----------



## josepinto (15 Jan 2015)

beautiful and healthy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Apr 2015)

Hi Zariio, Hows this one doing ? Any update photos


----------



## zariio (16 Apr 2015)

Hello Greenfinger2, aquarium already has a new skape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Apr 2015)

zariio said:


> Hello Greenfinger2, aquarium already has a new skape



 Any photos


----------

